# Literature



## highship (Nov 14, 2022)

What you see is what you get. 10 shipping to lower 48. Cash or US Postal MO only.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 14, 2022)

$10


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 14, 2022)

$30


----------



## Che (Nov 14, 2022)

$35


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2022)

$40.00


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 15, 2022)

$45.


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 15, 2022)

50.00


----------



## highship (Nov 16, 2022)

I had someone ask for a couple more pictures… here they are a little more spread out.


----------



## highship (Nov 16, 2022)

One more


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 16, 2022)

$60.


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 16, 2022)

$65.00


----------



## highship (Nov 17, 2022)

100bikes said:


> $65.00



Deal! 
I’ll send you a PM.


----------

